# Grizzly G4016



## zboss86 (Nov 13, 2015)

Going to take a look at a used Grizzly G4016 lathe this afternoon.  Anyone know of known problems with this model lathe that I need to look for?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G4016


----------

